# Question for Mass. State Police Sergeants



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

Does your issue Sergeant badge have a hallmark or number on the back? If it has a number, is it stamped or engraved, silver colored or copper colored? Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think it says, "Made in Taiwan."


----------



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope you're kidding! They used to be made by Blackinton in Attleboro Falls. Taiwan! Next thing we'll have our 911 calls answered by dispatchers in India!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

No stripes here, but from what I understand. the last issue of badges (April 06), all command staff badges contained an RIFD chip, this will also serve as access to all msp facilities. When run through the system at supply, the chip will then reveal all necessary personal data. They are working on a hand-help reader at this time, and eventually will implement the chip into Trooper's badges, as well. This technology will enable the command staff to check how many times the badge has passed through the doorway to the barracks, which will feed into the payroll department, etc. 

HTH


----------



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

The next step is to integrate the RFID reader into the Barracks coffee machine so that each MSP officer can get his cup of java the way he/she likes it! Now if only Dunkin Donuts can adopt that technology....


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

maineprobation said:


> The next step is to integrate the RFID reader into the Barracks coffee machine so that each MSP officer can get his cup of java the way he/she likes it! Now if only Dunkin Donuts can adopt that technology....


GOOD ANSWER!!

:L:


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine has 666 on the back. Kinda weird the same thing is on my head.Good conversation piece though when I get my weekly high and tight.


----------

